# Bin neu hier! Irgendwelche Trialer hier in der Nähe?



## bombfreak (3. Februar 2002)

Hallo erstmal... Bin neu hier!

Bin gerade dabei mir mein neues Bike zusammen zu basteln um nach 1jähriger knieschadenbedingter Pause mal wieder ins rumzuhüpfen einzusteigen!

Gibts hier bei mir in der Nähe (Raum Soest, Paderborn, Hamm, Gütersloh) noch mehr Trialer, als die 1,5 hier im Kaff? Wenn ja... bitte meldet euch! 

So denn,
MfG,
Chris


----------



## biketrialer (3. Februar 2002)

wenn du bock hast dann kannste ja mal am wochenende nach FFM kommen dann rocken wir mal kräfitg die city.....
trial rulez toto & max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bombfreak (7. Februar 2002)

Oh... etwas verspätet erst die Antwort gesehen... *g*
Werd ich bei Gelegenheit mal machen! Hab ne ganz gute Freundin in FFM... da lässt sich prima was verbinden!


----------



## tingeltangeltill (14. Februar 2002)

Kommt hier jmd aus nähe Stuttgart? Aus der Frufi!


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (11. März 2007)

Hallo ich wollt mal fragen ob es Trialer in der nähe von Oelsnitz bsw. Stollberg gibt ? wird bald mein neues zu Hause sein...


----------



## Hiro (12. März 2007)

Trial-Jüngling schrieb:


> Hallo ich wollt mal fragen ob es Trialer in der nähe von Oelsnitz bsw. Stollberg gibt ? wird bald mein neues zu Hause sein...



Fahr einfach mal nach Thalheim. (der Verein von Hösel und CO.) Liegt 4 km neben Stollberg. In Oelsnitz oder Stollberg gibts keine Trialer.


----------



## HeavyMetal (12. März 2007)

oder du setzt dich in die stollbergbahn und fährst die paar km nach chemnitz, da haste auch ca. 8 trialer und auch ne menge gute spots!!


----------



## atom-dragon (12. März 2007)

bombfreak schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal... Bin neu hier!
> 
> Bin gerade dabei mir mein neues Bike zusammen zu basteln um nach 1jähriger knieschadenbedingter Pause mal wieder ins rumzuhüpfen einzusteigen!
> 
> ...



In Werl gibts noch den Trial Platz!
Sind hin und wieder alle Trialer ausser nähe da sind so 4-5 ^^


----------



## HeavyMetal (12. März 2007)

@ atom dragon: du unterstellst dem bombfreak aber ne ziemliche geduld


----------



## tony m (12. März 2007)

*Werl* ist das Stichwort! Am 05.04. fahre ich die 44 runter, zusammen mit Moppel_kopp. Das wär ne gute Zwischenstation, das Gelände ist gut und ich würde gern da fahren. Am 05.04. nachmittags. Kommt wer?


----------



## kornatter (28. Februar 2014)

hallo ich wollte mal fragen ob hier auch fahrrad trialer aus werl sind bin zwar noch anfänger auf den trialbike würde mich aber freuen wenn es hier ein gibt mit den man sich aufen msc treffen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IgnazGoldziher (28. Februar 2014)

Es empfiehlt sich, morgen oder am Sonntag die 100 km nach Köln zu fahren und dort beim Frühlingserwachen mal
ne Runde beizuschauen...


----------



## CzarFlo (28. Februar 2014)

oh ja


----------



## kornatter (28. Februar 2014)

ja davon habe ich schon gehört trialjam heist das glaub ich


----------



## Jim Space (4. März 2014)

werl finde ich super. sag an wann es dir passt!

tschüss

sebastian


----------



## To-bi-bo (4. März 2014)

Komme ursprünglich aus Paderborn, könnte mal mein rad mitnehmen


----------



## kornatter (4. März 2014)

ja das hört sich super an mir ist es egal wann wir fahren ich komme aus werl, brauche 30min da hoch .

Am we samstag oder sontag würde sich anbieten da ist offenes trial traning ,aber wie gesagt ich bin noch recht neu auf den bike also noch kein danny mac askill =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jim Space (5. März 2014)

samstag soll das wetter gut werden. ich könnte so gegen 13h am gelände sein. fragst du nochmal beim msc-werl nach ob das gelände auch auf ist?

tschüss

sebastian


----------



## kornatter (5. März 2014)

ja mach ich sollte aber offen sein laut der msc hompage http://www.msc-werl.de/php-allgemein/includes/infoseite2014.php?idtermin=722


----------



## kornatter (5. März 2014)

*To-bi-bo* bist du am we dann auch dabei


----------



## To-bi-bo (5. März 2014)

Bin die Tage nicht in der Heimat, ich melde mich hier im Thread wenn ich mal da bin.


----------



## kornatter (5. März 2014)

ok


----------



## MoYz1986 (6. März 2014)

Geilo - darf ich auch mitkommen  ?


----------



## kornatter (6. März 2014)

klar das gelände ist ja für jeden offen allerdings weiß ich noch nicht ob wir da auch was bezahlen müssen .


----------



## MoYz1986 (6. März 2014)

Kann ja trotzdem sein ihr wollt mich nicht  ... Normalerweise zahlen Biketrialer nichts - die zählen als "Gäste" ! Zumindest war es die letzten beiden Male so wo ich da war. (einmal letztes und einmal dieses Jahr).

Edith: Ich hoffe ich bekomm auch mein Rad bis dahin fertig ... ist gerade zerlegt wegen Pflege und dann direkt wieder ins staubige Werl


----------



## kornatter (6. März 2014)

ja das stimmt ich muste auch noch nie zahlen


----------



## kornatter (6. März 2014)

also ich habe mit den msc gesprochen wir können auf jedenfall da tranieren das gelände ist auch offen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jim Space (6. März 2014)

super und danke,

dann bis samstag!

tschüss

sebastian


----------



## kornatter (6. März 2014)

JO BIS SAMSTAG BLEIBT JA BEI 13 UHR ODER


----------



## MoYz1986 (6. März 2014)

Jo - gegen 13:00 geht klar ! Kommt wer mit dem Auto ? Treff am Parkplatz oder am Spot ?


----------



## kornatter (6. März 2014)

naja ich würde sagen direkt am tor also da werde ich stehen bin dan der mit den yaabaa trialbike


----------



## MoYz1986 (7. März 2014)

Am Tor kann ich aber nicht parken  ... Komm ich dann hin - hätte aber eher gedacht wir fangen an dem Weg rechts an, weil da eigentlich ganz gut warmup möglich ist  oder willst Du trotzdem dort starten und halt nur Treff am Tor


----------



## kornatter (7. März 2014)

ja nur treffen am tor wo wir dann faren können wir ja dann dort bereden .


----------



## MoYz1986 (7. März 2014)

Jo, dann bis morgen. Freu mich schon wie die Sau bei dem Wetter - und Werl ist eh immer geil. Echt tolles Gelände.


----------



## kornatter (7. März 2014)

ja das gelände ist super, aber wenn man immer erleine da ist ist es schnell langweilig deswegen ist es super das ich jetzt mal mit anderen trialern dort fahren kann


----------



## kornatter (7. März 2014)

wird bestimmt lustig morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

